# Cherry/Strawberry doughball made easy for Carp.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a easy Carp bait to make that really works. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRUImln53gk


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

i use oats! works great with a sprinkle of garlic salt on them


----------

